# The English Patient - Score with images - Exposition for the TC Best Original Dramatic Film Score 1997



## HansZimmer

While we wait for the results of the Best Original Musical or Comedy Score - 1996 I'll begin to puttin together the material for the TC Best Original Dramatic Film Score 1997.

The film "The English Patient" won the Academy Award "Best original dramatic score" in 1997. The music has been composed by Gabriel Yared.

Many people think that this piece is of Bach, but it has been actually composed by Gabriel Yared for the score.







However, I haven't included this piece in the video here below with the best parts of the suite, because the main theme has been used in a more original way in other parts of the score (writing a piece in the style of Bach doesn't look so original).

The video is structured as follows:
00:00 As Far As Florence (exposition of the main theme)
05:16 Opening
08:54 Read Me To Sleep
13:56 Let Me Come In (final reprise of the main theme with violin solo)


----------

